# Fully sorted and modded MK1 or stock MK2 TT RS



## OneDS (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi I have clearance from the household CFO to get a TT, If you had the choice between a good example MK1 1.8T 225 with enough left over to sort all handling upgrades and a properly sorted engine with supported mods kicking out 380bhp or a boggo stock MK2 TT RS which would you go for, this is my dilemma? Classic Mk1 looks and a project vs full spec mk2 ready to go, I need to use it twice a week for a 140mile round trip all x-country A and B roads, but do have another car that can sub for the TT if it is off the road for short periods.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you thought about a mk1 qS that would be my choice


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

MK2 TTRS any day. The noise alone is worth it


----------



## OneDS (Oct 30, 2021)

Not sure a Mk1 QS would leave enough budget for Mods to get to to the performance level I'm after, or are you saying a stock mk1 qs is an equal proposition to a mk2 rs?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

No where near performance of a TTRS (even stock)


----------

